
Ask HN: Legal advice for a programmer - jarmitage
I have a friend who is caught in an IP issue with their employer regarding a side-project. They told their employer about the project multiple times in detail, and the employer explicitly encouraged and promoted their involvement.<p>Now the employer has started an investigation because they&#x27;ve learned that the project is taking off and is commercially viable. Whether the employer is trying to defend themselves or something more sinister, my friend does not have a legal contact who can offer advice.<p>Can anyone recommend my friend a lawyer in the London area?<p>Following similar advice on HN before, I&#x27;ve told my friend to keep quiet until they&#x27;ve gained legal advice. Are there any other immediate things my friend should do?<p>Thanks
======
timrosenblatt
Check out [https://www.lawdingo.com/](https://www.lawdingo.com/)

They're a YC company, good place to start a search and get some advice

~~~
jarmitage
Thanks Tim

------
jf22
Hope your friend never worked on the project during work...

~~~
jarmitage
They did not. One of the crippling points though, is that there's a clause in
their contract stating that any work generated during the time at the company
belongs to the company.

Is it still common for people to sign these agreements?

~~~
dragos2
[not a lawyer] that clause usually states that any work done on company time
[time paid by the company], belongs to the company. If you work on your side
project from home and you are not paid by the company for that time, the
project belongs to you.

